# Xolovape



## TylerD (10/6/15)

Looks quite pretty.

http://xolovape.com/


----------



## johan (10/6/15)

Its for sure pretty, pretty - but the price aint; $495 .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (10/6/15)

johan said:


> Its for sure pretty, pretty - but the price aint; $495 .


O wow! I didn't see that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (10/6/15)

johan said:


> Its for sure pretty, pretty - but the price aint; $495 .


The $495 is how much money this project has raised.
It's about $129 for a unit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (10/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> The $495 is how much money this project has raised.
> It's about $129 for a unit.



OK thanks for the correction! I just saw $495 and got a huge "skrik" and didn't bother to read any further.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/6/15)

No thanks... You're locked into buying their juices by being forced to use their juice "pods".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kelly22 (10/6/15)

Not for me I like to support our local guys with juice so I'm good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/6/15)

So they crowd funding the mod. China will be knocking em out before they tool up.............maybe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

